# No "A" in these ABT's



## talan64 (Jun 4, 2011)

After seeing all the post about (and with) ABT's I figured I needed to try some.  However, I'm not a big fan of Jalapeno's.

I decided I would try them with Pablano's first, and if they came out ok, will maybe try them with Chili's next.

Fried up a little breakfast sausage while prepping the peppers. Mixed the sausage with some cream cheese, and layered it into the pepper.








Put on a layer of cheddar, and topped with bacon.







Here's the finished product:







My wife thought they were delicious! But we both agreed the Pablano (while tasty) is too mild in this application.

BTW, those little corn husk rolls, are filled with some "seasoned" sausage.  The sausage only came out OK, need to adjust my mix some.

Thanks for viewing!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks good from here!!

  Craig


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jun 4, 2011)

Those look delicious!!  The soaking jalapenos in milk trick has really worked for me, and I'm real careful to get the veins and seeds out.  Cheers!


----------



## smokingmymeat (Jun 4, 2011)

They look good from where I'm standing!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 4, 2011)

When you smoke the jalapenos they loose a lot of their heat.


----------



## big twig (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks great! I agree with AL, you loose a lot of the heat when they are cooked. I am a chili head so I make them with Habaneros for myself, those don't loose heat at all.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 4, 2011)

Great looking ABTs...


----------



## smokey mo (Jun 5, 2011)

I think those that you have there would make a great breakfast with some eggs on the side....

they looked great!


----------



## talan64 (Jun 5, 2011)

Smokey Mo said:


> I think those that you have there would make a great breakfast with some eggs on the side....
> 
> they looked great!


Now that you mention it, those folded into the center of an omelet would have been perfect!

Thanks for the idea, I'll have to get up early and surprise the wife with that.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 5, 2011)

Looking good. I like the idea with the omelet too


----------



## padronman (Jun 23, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> When you smoke the jalapenos they loose a lot of their heat.


X2!!  Smoking take MOST of the heat out.  They have that jalapeno flavor but not much of the heat.  Also the addition of cream cheese and chorizo make for a "eat a whole rack" meal!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

jalapenos are not hot if you remove the seeds and the membrane ...


----------

